# Seattle Wheel Builder recommendations



## 2ride (Apr 2, 2002)

Thanks.


----------



## bleckb (Jun 13, 2005)

*wheels in Seattle*

If you can find her, Sally who used to own The Magic Spoke, but I don't know where she is, or if she is, still working in the biz. Some others may know. Other than her, which would be my first choice were I still living in Seattle (now in Spokane) I'd suggest Elliott Bay, Gregg's Greenlake or Montlake for starters. Maybe you could head out to Marymoor and talk to some of the folks working out where they suggest.


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

bleckb said:


> If you can find her, Sally who used to own The Magic Spoke, but I don't know where she is, or if she is, still working in the biz. Some others may know. Other than her, which would be my first choice were I still living in Seattle (now in Spokane) I'd suggest Elliott Bay, Gregg's Greenlake or Montlake for starters. Maybe you could head out to Marymoor and talk to some of the folks working out where they suggest.


I've always had good luck at R&E in the U-district. Good luck.


----------



## OperaLover (Jan 20, 2002)

*Greg at Ti Cyles*

Just rebuilt a Campy Neutron wheel for me. Did a great job on low-spoke count wheel with internal spokes. Tell him I sent you!


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

*R&E*



pdainsworth said:


> I've always had good luck at R&E in the U-district. Good luck.


For sure. The best wheels I've EVER gotten built came from there. good group!


----------



## 2ride (Apr 2, 2002)

Thanks for the input!


----------



## Litespeedy (Oct 18, 2005)

*Wright Brothers Freemont*

I took a wheelbuilding class at Wright Bros in Freemont (206-633-5132) and built up my own wheelset. The wheels we built up are good enough to race over at Marymoor. 
There are a lot of other classes taught by Charles too. For $30 you are a member for life and can use their tools and workstands.


----------

